# BillR: You have an outdated BBS Member Code in your profile.



## BillR (Apr 17, 2007)

This comes up every time I go into BBS:
*BillR: You have an outdated BBS Member Code in your profile. 'time' was replaced on 23 March, 2007. Please update the BBS Member Code in your bbs profile to the current code before 23 April, 2007 so the BBS can continue to recognize you as a TUG Member. This procedure has changed since you last did it. Click here for detailed instructions*.

*I click and it goes no where that I can understand.  I simply do not have the time to review the threads when one concise posting could be made to update whatever it is you are updating.

I tried to write in on tug@tug2.net and it goes into Google with no instructions.  I have an ad that apparently needs to be renewed and it also goes nowhere that suggests ad renewal.   WHAT IS HAPPENING?*


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 17, 2007)

BillR said:


> This comes up every time I go into BBS:
> *BillR: You have an outdated BBS Member Code in your profile. 'time' was replaced on 23 March, 2007. Please update the BBS Member Code in your bbs profile to the current code before 23 April, 2007 so the BBS can continue to recognize you as a TUG Member. This procedure has changed since you last did it. Click here for detailed instructions*.
> 
> *I click and it goes no where that I can understand.  I simply do not have the time to review the threads when one concise posting could be made to update whatever it is you are updating.*


*

I have fixed this for you and there is nothing you need do now...simply log out and log back in and you should be set!




			I tried to write in on tug@tug2.net and it goes into Google with no instructions.
		
Click to expand...


You completely lost me here?  tug@tug2.net net is an email address...sounds like you are typing it into a web browser?




			I have an ad that apparently needs to be renewed and it also goes nowhere that suggests ad renewal.   WHAT IS HAPPENING?
		
Click to expand...

*

"what also goes nowhere"?


----------



## BillR (Apr 17, 2007)

*Where Do I Renew?*

You completely lost me here?  tug@tug2.net net is an email address...sounds like you are typing it into a web browser?  *IT WAS A LINK AT THE  BOTTOM OF THE PAGE THAT WENT STRAIGHT INTO GOOGLE.* 


"what also *goes nowhere"?[/QUOTE]
HERE IS THE COPY - WHERE DO I RENEW?* 

(ad removed)


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 18, 2007)

you should have gotten an email that said "click this to renew"  all you had to do was click it.  nothing more.


----------



## BillR (Apr 18, 2007)

*Is The Ad Renewed Or Not?*



TUG Improvements! said:


> you should have gotten an email that said "click this to renew"  all you had to do was click it.  nothing more.



I REPEAT:  I COPIED  WHERE THE LINK (click this to renew) WENT WHEN I CLICKED IT.  I SIMPLY WANT TO KNOW, WAS THE AD RENEWED OR NOT AND HOW WOULD I KNOW?  THANKS FOR YOUR PROMPT ASSISTANCE!


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 18, 2007)

yes it was =)


----------

